# Northern, IL Dec 4/5



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Here is a few pictures from this morning. Got 4-6" from this storm.

















Before.








After.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Bet your happy now!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

i can't think of a better way to test out and your new plow


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mike psd;447296 said:


> i can't think of a better way to test out and your new plow


If it wasn't bent from the accident it probably would lift better but it still works good.
Supposed to get another 2-4" tomarrow night so if I have my truck back I will have more pics and maybe a video.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

whats bent plow frame ?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mike psd;447332 said:


> whats bent plow frame ?


Stuff that is bent- plow moldboard, truck mount, headgear, lift cylinder leaks some.
Stuff that is in need of replacement- drivers side- plow light,truck door, and truck mirror.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Do you always plow with the wings on? How do you like them?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

J&R Landscaping;447594 said:


> Do you always plow with the wings on? How do you like them?


I plowed like a 2" slush/ice storm with out the wings and after plowing this last storm with them on its much nicer. I run over less snow and it sped up my grandmas driveway by probably 10 minutes. My plow with the wings on (9'7"or so) is probably to much for my half ton but it seemed to push perfectly fine, even when I stopped to take that one picture. I didn't have to back up, just eased into the throttle.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

MARK!!!

How was the first run!?!

Your lights still working? What did you end up doing after all with those?

Are you ready to go out again?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

My lights work, me made some switches but instead of high and low they are truck lights or plow lights.
So far I have pushed 3 times already. 
I will have a video up sometime soon.


----------

